# Teflon, non-stick question



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Okay, this may be a really stupid question but I was wondering how one would know if ones pans are teflon or non-stick, or whatever kind are harmful to birds. I worry that I could harm my babies inadvertently. Should I just ditch my current pans and get new ones or is there a way to tell? Maybe I should know this, but I don't :blush:


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Nonstick pans have a dark coating on the interior. If your pans are a bright shiny silver color on the inside they should be OK. Cast iron is black but this is not a nonstick coating. I don't buy nonstick pans so I don't know whether the technology has changed to let them look bright and shiny. So if I'm wrong about this someone please tell me so!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

A good idea might be to go to the store and compare nonstick and uncoated cookware. Then you might have a better idea what to look for.


----------



## L-Razz79 (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a question relating to this also. I did actually buy a few new bird-safe, ptfe-free pans (stainless steel and ceramic). But my bf doesn't wanna get rid of his nice wok, which may have teflon in it. Yes he's aware of the danger, but what I wanna know is can you not at ALL use non-stick pans? One site I read said it's ok to cook on medium or lower heat and it won't give off the toxic fumes. Is that true? Also, what if we did cook with a teflon pan and in a warmer month put the bird (in the cage) outside on the deck for a while, till the possible fumes vacated the apartment. Is that safe?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> One site I read said it's ok to cook on medium or lower heat and it won't give off the toxic fumes.


This is usually safe but it's not guaranteed. Overheating is the biggest problem but it's possible for them to give off fumes at lower temperatures.



> Also, what if we did cook with a teflon pan and in a warmer month put the bird (in the cage) outside on the deck for a while, till the possible fumes vacated the apartment. Is that safe?


Anything you can do to increase ventilation will make it safer for the bird.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My parents have used nonstick pans for years and still do. We have never lost a bird from this, although it scares the crap out of me every time they do it. Personally I don't think it's worth the risk, because all it takes is one mistake, and if you have a problem, you won't know it until your bird drops dead. (I know that sounds harsh, but seriously, that's how fast it can happen.) If you are going to use nonstick cookware, I would definitely only do it when you can put the bird outside and air the place out well.

ETA: My birds and I don't live with my parents anymore, and my kitchen has nothing nonstick in it. Just so you guys don't worry.


----------



## L-Razz79 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. I also heard the same about Pam spray (which I threw out--just use cooking oil and butter now) and scented candles. Again, if I were to light up scented candles, I think I would ONLY do it in the warmer months when the window was open.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok, random question. Is a hair straightener or heaters (like this type: http://www.holmesoilfilledheaterrecall.com/images/HOH2505-U.jpg) Safe for the birds? Can I keep them in the same room? 


EDIT: My Hair Straightener seems to be made with ceramic (which I read is safe?) but the company also uses teflon... to make some non-sticky... BETTER KEEP THAT AWAY FROM HER... 

For the Heater, it is made from a company Pelonis. 
Here's what I found: 
"Q: Are any Pelonis heaters made from Teflon or T-Fal as these material can be dangerous to pets?

A: No. Pelonis heaters are not made from these materials." 

What do you guys think, is it safe to keep the heater in the room to keep her warm?


----------



## L-Razz79 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sofar I haven't had any issues with my straightener, tho it's not on long and the bird is kept away from the bathroom. Doesn't look like it has teflon in it. When I looked up my space heater (Honeywell) I heard none of their space heaters have teflon in them and the bird was fine.

I'm a bit concerned with my clothing iron tho. Hard to say if it has any in it or not. If I must buy a new one, what's the best kind to get (and are they expensive)?


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Yea, it's hard to say about the clothing iron too. (So many items in the house I need to be careful with! ) 

Also, I sit pretty close to my bird when I work/do homework on my desk. I guess you can say that she sits next to me, would it be safe if I were to drink hot chocolate or something? Or are the fumes from that bad as well?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The aroma of hot chocolate won't do any harm. Just be careful that she doesn't accidentally get burned by it.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

tielfan said:


> The aroma of hot chocolate won't do any harm. Just be careful that she doesn't accidentally get burned by it.


That I will do! I love my birdy so much!


----------



## L-Razz79 (Jan 1, 2012)

I saw someone mention online that they didn't think clothing irons and hair dryers get hot enough to release PTFE (and they aren't on long either). Is that true? Seems to me it wouldn't reach 285 degrees or whatever it is for PTFE to be released, like with cookware.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

I thought the temp for the PTFE release was 400? in order to be dangerous for birds! and somewhere over 600 for people? At least that's what I read somewhere. I probably remember it wrong though. 

and what do you mean by "and they aren't on long either" ???


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> and what do you mean by "and they aren't on long either" ???


Pretty sure she means that these items aren't on as long as cookware would be because it doesn't take half an hour to blow dry your hair or iron a shirt while it may take half an hour to cook something in a teflon pan.


----------



## birdgirl (Jul 13, 2010)

*teflon pans*

As far as i know ive read teflon pans are ok if they dont get overheated then they give off fumes, i have a teflon pan but when i use it the kitchen window is open and the kitchen door is shut


----------



## L-Razz79 (Jan 1, 2012)

You have a door to your kitchen? Never seen that. We're in a one-bdrm apt so the only "kitchen window" is the front door.

Anyway yeah to clarify yeah I meant that with hairdryers and irons (hair or clothing) they aren't on that long nor to do they get that hot. Also I can't remember where online I read it, but somewhere it said that teflon overheated only hasta reach like 285 or 300 degrees to become toxic (not the 500 degrees as originally thought). Another site I read said that even tho they say teflon at a medium or lower temp is usually ok, it's still risky because if the pan gets scratched up it can release the fumes a a lower temp (and to throw out very used or scratched up teflon pans in general). 

I think my rule of thumb is if I MUST cook with teflon (at a lower temp), or have a scented candle, I'd have all the windows/doors open or put the bird outside for a while in her cage (like in the warmer months). Same goes for my clothing iron because I really don't wanna havta buy a new iron, esp. if I feel it's not gonna get hot enough to become toxic (but opening the windows/doors is just being safe).


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

Buy new pans !!! As of Jan 1 2012 all teflon products were to be pulled of the market


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> As of Jan 1 2012 all teflon products were to be pulled of the market


I can't find any information on this. Do you have a link?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

So far from what I've seen (at least here in the states) is that all sales on anything teflon are going to stop by 2015. That was on a commercial they've been showing lately.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It looks like the EPA wants to eliminate a specific chemical in Teflon by 2015 (PFOA, which is what kills our birds), and some companies have agreed to do it: 
http://www.ewg.org/node/21303
http://www.explodingcigar.com/article1889.html
http://www.alternet.org/environment/31995

But I can't find anything saying this will eliminate all use of Teflon. Apparently there are ways to make it without PFOA and I don't know whether the new products will be any safer than the old. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teflon#PFOA

Who's running the ad? If it's a political ad then distortions are par for the course.


----------



## L-Razz79 (Jan 1, 2012)

I heard it's PTFE and PFOA both that are toxic in teflon/non-stick surfaces: see here. I did buy new pans and pots that are stainless steel, ceramic, and aluminum, but we still have a few teflon pans my bf didn't wanna get rid of (the wok is a nice one and he doesn't wanna get rid of it, and I don't blame him...we both know the risk tho and would be extra cautious before using it). The ceramic pan I bought was new and literally said on the packaging, "PTFE-free", which I knew it'd be safe. And I've used it multiple times so all's good.

As I've been saying tho, I still am unsure if a mere clothing iron's gonna get hot enough to become toxic.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Just to be on the safe side I bought all new pans. That way I don't have to worry about potential harm or death for my babies!


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Does any one know how long it takes for the air to clean out after using teflon cookware? 
I'm not a fan of using these at all, but my parents use them and I always try to lock the bird in the furthest room from the kitchen and with the window opened. Any clue on how long the door should stay shut and window open?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'll be honest -- My parents have used teflon cookware for all of Sunny's 18 year life, and it has never been an issue even in the same airspace with him. 

That's not to say I think it's a good idea. I refuse to have teflon in my own apartment, even in my coffee maker or hair dryer. 

However, I think if you're using it on relatively low heat, airing the room for a few minutes should be sufficient. If you have reason to believe that it might be a sufficient temperature to produce fumes, then I'd go for longer -- maybe even an hour or more. This is not based on any scientific evidence, mind you. Just my personal comfort level.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Thank you for your reply!  

Honestly, I haven't know about teflon for the first 4-5 years of my bird's life and usually when I'm away to school or something my mother tends to take her wherever she herself goes. Back then, who knows, maybe the kitchen too. 

But I am still scared, however. Just because nothing happened to my birds before doesn't mean that nothing will, so I want to always be cautious. 

The scariest situation I remember was forgetting the oven on for several hours while we were away at my sisters surgery. We were very stressed that day so I guess we made that huge mistake. When we returned home the whole house smelt like gas and we were scared to death thinking that our birds were in there. We ran in quickly to take them out, and just like we had been hoping for, there they were like nothing was going on. You won't believe how happy we were and how upset at ourselves too. Now, everytime I leave the house it has become a reflex to always check the oven......


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Ok, last teflon/cooking question for a while (I think). 

I was just wondering if it's complete safe to cook with the non-teflon coating cookware. I won't keep the bird in the same room, but is it safe for, let's say, the room next door?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Since teflon is the problem, if it doesn't have teflon on it then it should be OK.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

Alright, I was just wondering because I heard that all were semi-dangerous if left on for a while! :/


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Anything that produces fumes will be dangerous if left on for a while, but if you're just cooking it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## northernfog (Dec 14, 2010)

roxy culver said:


> Anything that produces fumes will be dangerous if left on for a while, but if you're just cooking it shouldn't be an issue.


I see, thank you!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I cook with my (uncoated) stainless cookware in the room next to my 'tiels all the time. I do run the stove exhaust fan when I'm cooking, and I'll open the windows if I burn something, but I've never had a problem.


----------

